# Post your screen



## Gman

Pretty straightforward, let's see the screens!


----------



## kohnent2

This is what i got so far


----------



## lokko21

Just messing with it right now


----------



## naerok

playing with systemui.apk xml (center clock)


----------



## fetalp

Here is my setup.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fetalp

Here is my lockscreen. Google music is hidden upon tap.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscoe08

Can you post how to get the clock centered?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## naerok

roscoe08 said:


> Can you post how to get the clock centered?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


What rom are you running? feel free to attach your framework-res.apk (in the /system/framework directory) and systemui.apk (in the /system/app directory) and I will take a look.


----------



## Gman

Here is my latest, odex of course


----------



## chriszwho

Stock rom with Launcher Pro


----------



## bLaw

SkyRocket Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Gman

Updated pics


----------



## baddison

how many posts do I need before I can upload my screenshot?


----------



## Gman

Not sure, 10?


----------



## bLaw

baddison said:


> how many posts do I need before I can upload my screenshot?


Nah, you shouldn't have to post a certain number of posts..

Try this,
Click "More Reply Options"
Click "Choose File" in the Attach Files at the bottom
Choose your img and click OK
Click "Attach This File"

That will at least attach the file to the post - That what you were looking for?


----------



## Watcher64

My custom Wallpaper, Go Launcher EX


----------



## Gman

Looks like LOS haha


----------



## Gman

Newer screenies of my custom ICS kang of all the ICS threads


----------



## capcanuck

Green and clean baby...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Running calk 2.8 and my ICS mashup now with lock mod


----------



## mazook98

Gman said:


> Running calk 2.8 and my ICS mashup now with lock mod


Maybe it's just me Gman, but I have a feeling that the girl in that second screenie just MIGHT have "had a little work done", if you know what I mean....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating cookies


----------



## TheDexter1111




----------



## Mortem Tuam




----------



## Watcher64

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:14171]


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Love the wall!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## drdrewdown

CM7


----------



## Gman

I do believe that's our first AOSP post?


----------



## th3taman

I need to get switched over to CM7 again.







But here is one I did today...pretty minimal. On a photography kick since I just bought a Canon T3i recently too!


----------



## Gman

@Thetaman - I hate your skills haha. Looking forward to your AOSP stuff


----------



## kangi26

Teamhacksung ICS Build 13. ADW EX. 









Sent from a autonomous device


----------



## th3taman

Gman said:


> @Thetaman - I hate your skills haha. Looking forward to your AOSP stuff


I don't know if they are skills, but thanks!

Off topic: this site seems really slow today. I need to come here more often, but damn it's slow. Is that usual or is it cause I have ads?


----------



## Gman

slow as in loading or slow as in posts? If its posts, you have to remember that I don't even think they hit 50,000 users yet

EDIT: correction 51,303. But yeah, being more active here can't hurt


----------



## th3taman

Gman said:


> slow as in loading or slow as in posts? If its posts, you have to remember that I don't even think they hit 50,000 users yet
> 
> EDIT: correction 51,303. But yeah, being more active here can't hurt


Slow as in loading...wondering if it's because of the ads? Yeah I know I wish more people would sign up for this site...minus all the XDA trolls of course!


----------



## Gman

I use FF and noscript so I don't know if that might help


----------



## Mortem Tuam




----------



## th3taman

Too lazy to do any screenshot setup today, lol. Not a lot has changed.


----------



## Gman

Yup - I still hate your skillz Thetaman haha


----------



## th3taman

Lol

Sent from my ET4G using the RootzWiki app


----------



## evohog

The little one loves super heroes so here it is.


----------



## Mortem Tuam




----------



## Gman

clean look


----------



## Mortem Tuam

made some changes, for full size hit the link

used an SGS2 white as a back drop, don't have the SkyRocket psd....if anyone has one would be great to get it.

http://i.imgur.com/ZpIOd.jpg


----------



## Larryv1979

Unofficial CyanogenMod 7.2 alpha 6 waited too long for CM7 coming from the evo

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## graphic1982

MIUI


----------



## kiN_e4GT

lock screen + home screen w/ pull down app drawer [=


----------



## Mortem Tuam

Hit the link for large version....used ADWEx for a launcher here..

http://i.imgur.com/xhHzW.jpg


----------



## iLeopard

Mine


----------



## Mortem Tuam

WOOT!

My setup is being featured on Lifehacker's homescreen showcase....this is the 2nd time I've made it on the showcase...here's the URL

http://lifehacker.co...ari-home-screen

this was my first time on lifehacker
http://lifehacker.com/5835954/the-andro+metro-home-screen


----------



## Gman

So what you are saying is that we should see more screens then







haha


Mortem Tuam said:


> My setup is being featured on Lifehacker's homescreen showcase....this is the 2nd time I've made it on the showcase...here's the URL


----------



## Mortem Tuam

this weeks's setup, hit the link for larger pic

http://i.imgur.com/5lYE0.jpg


----------



## mauricehall

I keep it simple...








Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

